# ftp file name problem



## routers (Sep 11, 2009)

Filezilla ftp connection my freebsd 7.2 server.

When the file names and dates of access via ftp seems the month how to delete ?  file name + month name problem, i wish only file name..

image ;


----------



## routers (Sep 11, 2009)

sorry my daemon -> /usr/libexec/ftpd -D


----------



## dennylin93 (Sep 11, 2009)

This problem should be related to the FileZilla settings. Try modifying the settings (I haven't used FileZilla in quite a while).


----------



## routers (Sep 11, 2009)

proftpd no problem.. but ftpd problem.. thx.


----------



## routers (Sep 11, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> This problem should be related to the FileZilla settings. Try modifying the settings (I haven't used FileZilla in quite a while).





Ok Filezilla problem; cute ftp no problem , sorry for post..


----------

